

Lift 1.0 released - codeslinger
http://blog.lostlake.org/index.php?/archives/92-Lift-1.0-is-available.html

======
tjweir
If you're looking to get into Lift Development, three of us (Derek, Marius and
I) are writing a book.

You can grab the source here: <http://github.com/tjweir/liftbook/tree/master>

You'll need Lyx to build a PDF: <http://www.lyx.org/>

~~~
jhancock
is there a regular build of the PDF to save those of us that do not want to
fuss with lyx and latex?

~~~
tjweir
There is one in the Downloads section:
<http://github.com/tjweir/liftbook/downloads>

I'll build a more recent one asap.

There's no nightly, sorry :(

------
mavelikara
Congrats, David and the rest of the team!

I have been aware of the existence of Lift for a while now - but I have never
been able to understand the purpose of the "Lift Demo". When you open the
demo, the menus on the left seems to be a list of features. But clicking on
those links do not lead to pages where you can see how those features can be
implemented in Lift. Overall, you get thrown into this app with little
guidance on what is happening.

DHH's video, IMO, did a great job of introducing Rails to developers. Is there
a similar video demonstrating the basic functionality of Lift? I think this
was mentioned in Scala Liftoff meetup, but was one such video done?

------
Zarathu
This looks sexy.

~~~
berlinbrown
I only had a problem that it included so many libraries that aren't included
in most web apps. For example, Erlang/RabbitMQ support? Is that really needed?

~~~
siong1987
Lift is based on JVM and Scala. So, I think we can assume that Lift actually
supports every JVM library.

